# 1/24th drag Racing Michigan !2/1/07



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

Bracket
:woohoo: Racing 
Dec 1, 2007
ET Race Super Stock A - D
Index Racing
.740 S/ST · .640 S/G
Open at Noon race at 6pm


----------

